# i need pictures of



## MR.FREEZ

i cant find pictures of any on here for a profile i got worked up, and i like to use pictures from the memebers here

so if any of you have some hiding post a link to them or put em up in here, the clearer the better..

i would greatly appreciate your help


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

I found some pics for you, off the net though


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## TRICKDADDY2KG

Wow thats cool, where the hell did you find all those pics at?


----------



## WolfFish

you could also try searching for sucking loach, that what they called here.
Heres a golden sucking loach.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

those are ok to use ABB??

ill put em in their till i see some from a memeber.


----------



## elTwitcho

I can get some pictures at the lfs but the ones already posted are of far better quality than I could ever get in those tanks under that kind of lighting.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

mr.freez said:


> those are ok to use ABB??
> 
> ill put em in their till i see some from a memeber.


 You know what im not sure. I went and found them on the net for you. I wasnt sure what you were using them for? I can try and go take some pics for you at my lfs.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thanks guys but i think Innes is gonna get me some pictures to use









yall get a A for effort though









that gold one is great, i like to try and get around three very diverse pictures to use

i think i found a loop hole too :laugh: i just posted a link to this thread in the profile


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Here is some from my lfs Freez. Got them for ya today...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

last one before the asked wtf I was doing lol


----------



## MR.FREEZ

thanks atlanta i use em till i see some clearer ones but these give a good ideal


----------



## zygapophysis

i used to have one of those guys in my first tank when i was like 9 or 10


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

mr.freez said:


> thanks atlanta i use em till i see some clearer ones but these give a good ideal


 ya sorry about the shitty quality.


----------



## Kory

Here


----------



## Kory

1 more


----------



## hellraiser7821

elTwitcho said:


> I can get some pictures at the lfs but the ones already posted are of far better quality than I could ever get in those tanks under that kind of lighting.


 jeez that is a big gourami in your gallery


----------



## elTwitcho

Someone... someone clicked my gallery. I, I don't know what to say it's the happiest moment









It was seriously the biggest gourami I've ever seen, and the ugliest god damn fish as well.


----------



## MR.FREEZ

elTwitcho said:


> Someone... someone clicked my gallery. I, I don't know what to say it's the happiest moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was seriously the biggest gourami I've ever seen, and the ugliest god damn fish as well.


 its still one impressive fish man









but maybe as bad as a pacu


----------



## elTwitcho

No dude, compared to this thing a Pacu is like Angelina Jolie with fins. This bugger was wrinkled as hell, lumpy and pissy on top of all that.

Don't get me wrong though, I'd keep him in a 300 gallon tank if I but had one. Probably just for the sheer pleasure of people going "ew man, what the hell is that thing?"


----------

